
Show HN: App to download and organize your Uber invoices/receipts for your taxes - mrgodhani
https://www.uberrun.io/
======
mrgodhani
Check out Uber Run. It's an app that downloads and organizes your Uber
receipts/invoices for you automatically.

If you've ever had to do this for your taxes, you know the pain of having to
go into your Uber account or email and download them one by one.

Whether you're entrepreneur, self-employed, freelancer or get reimbursed from
your employer for travel, you'll likely need receipts to claim the expenses.
This app saves time for those of us who rely on Uber for travel.

We would like to hear some feedback!

